# San Remo SR 50 Eco (Fiorenzato)



## mooky83 (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi guys,

Looking for some advice. I've been offered a San Remo SR 50 Eco grinder for £100. It's 3 years old & been serviced every year. It has had about 200kg through it.

Having done a bit of research I think it's a rebadged Fiorenzato F5 which again seems to be similar to a Super Jolly.

They don't seem to be very popular & I can't find much information about them. I'm wondering if it would be worth purchasing or definitely avoiding?

My requirements are approx 4 espressos per day at home.

Thanks


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Replacement burrs shouldn't be expensive, so as long as the motor sounds smooth it should be okay.

The boys at Rave are using San Remo grinders for all their espresso now. Not sure which model they have.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I would agree, if it sounds sweet in running go for it. You are unlikely to find anything significantly better anywhere near £100


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

complete bargain at that price, snap it up


----------



## mooky83 (Jan 1, 2016)

Just an update. I spoke to @coffeechap (great knowledgable bloke) about my requirements & ended up purchasing the Sanremo.

It it was from a small hotel bar. The owner tells me it has had less than 80kg through it. I spent a couple of hours last night stripping & cleaning the doser & burrs.

Another question, how do I know if the burrs are "sharp"? I am a newbie to all this but I can see the burrs have no rounded edges.

Also so should I put some instant rice through it or is that just daft?

Thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Donor but rice through it, just clean everything thoroughly, hinder are designed to grind coffee and even with new burrs it is better to season them with stale coffee. Rub your finger against the burr if it feel sharp it is sharp, for piece of mind you could just fit brand new burrs but if the condition is good just give it a go


----------



## mooky83 (Jan 1, 2016)

Quick question for you @coffeechap I couldn't find the right info.

With the lens hood mod do I need a hood to match the inside or outside dimensions of the throat?

The outer dimension is 72mm; should I get a 72mm lens hood?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You don't have to go that large as the hood attaches to the outside, and as they are rubber they stretch to fit, ideally you want it to fit snug and not come off,


----------



## mooky83 (Jan 1, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> You don't have to go that large as the hood attaches to the outside, and as they are rubber they stretch to fit, ideally you want it to fit snug and not come off,


Ok thanks, I'll get one ordered & try it.


----------

